

400,000 XO Laptops in Uruguay Cannot be Wrong - tuukkah
http://www.olpcnews.com/countries/uruguay/400000_cannot_be_wrong.html

======
SamAtt
Was there a point to this? With that Title I was expecting results of some
kind but the whole post is a bunch of "Maybe it did, Maybe it didn't. I don't
know"

